# Most beautifully saddening songs?



## Kuss (Apr 28, 2012)

Recently, I came across the piece Gloomy Sunday composed by Rezső Seress, and I was just trying to find other songs that just had that same feel to it.
Any ideas?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Kuss said:


> Recently, I came across the piece Gloomy Sunday composed by Rezső Seress, and I was just trying to find other songs that just had that same feel to it.
> Any ideas?


I see you're new here - welcome, but do remember that etiquette requires you to post a link to a Youtube recording of anything you wish to refer to (as Quack has done). However, I made the superhuman effort of entering "Gloomy Sunday" into Youtube. The poster there has an extraordinarily over the top response to this music ("The dispair, hopelessness and sadness imbued in this song is what MAY have taken the people that comitted those suicides to use it as their last song, their last breath, their last cry.")

For myself, it struck me as rather mawkish - nothing more.

How about this?


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

Sad mood but beautiful:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry - technical hitches prevent me from posting links but try Who Knows Where The Time Goes (Fairport Convention), Pale Blue Eyes (Velvet Underground), Fade Into You or Into Dust (both by Mazzy Star).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Also a welcome. This is posted in Classical discussion: for pop music, 'other music' you'll get more joy, I think, in the 'Non-Classical' discussion platform.

If you want a huge variety of classical (sad is subjective) music, without text, try the 'favorite slow movement' thread or 'serenely beautiful' thread in the classical category. Many of those will be slow, and of those, many evoke 'a feeling of sad, nostalgia, melancholy, etc.

The late Romantic period excelled in gloom: unrequited love, longing, longing for death, loss, 'weltschmertz' - the pain of being in this world, etc. Did I mention Death and Longing? lol.

Schubert's "Der Leiermann" is pretty resigned doom gloomy:





"Nacht und Träume" is a song about remembering sleep, and the longing for sleep, that it is better than life, sleep being an analogy for 'Death' (did I mention death and the romantics?)
It is both beautiful and hauntingly poignant...
Here, two superb versions by different sopranos.
Elly Ameling




Barbara Hendricks





ADD: Have a look, too, at the "Do you like Ravel's Songs" thread - my entry there, the two links 
"Deux Melodie Hebraiques."
ADD2: (after which I will shut up 
*** This one's a grabber, and no words, 'just voice.' ***
Sergei Rachmaninov ~ Vocalise


----------

